# Apparently, we are not all impressed with Festool



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

My wife came into my office this afternoon and burst out laughing.

She pointed at where I had set my coffee mug down and I thought you may get a smile out of it as well…










Didn't ever see a horse rolling his eyes before.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Nah, I think it's a look of endearment, LOL


----------



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

an see the price tag thats just out of veiw


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, I just don't have any Festool stuff because I just plain can't afford it. So I can't say if Festool is good, bad, or ugly.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

OOH
I thought the text said that "the coffee mug was the tuffesttool"

take care
Dennis


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

I see my wife roll her eyes often. That is not the same look-LOL

The horse seems to be looking up to Festool in awe!

Thanks-good picture


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

wish i could afford that mug, i could drink so much faster and more accurately…

but the mug may not be so expensive, the problem is that it only functions with expensive festool water, and can only be washed in the CT22 W dishwasher, and stored in a systainer kitchen!


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

cutmantom, I laughed after I read your comment and looked at the little horse again, that thing has been sitting on my desk for years, and I hadn't noticed the price tag was still on its neck.

Kent, you are right. It does look more like awe.

Greedo, the mug was given to me at the dealership when I bought my first Festools, and it is very much easier, faster and smarter to drink out of.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Maybe that cup smells of hide glue!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I just don't get it reminds me somewhat of the emperors new clothes when people buy festool.
A just gotta have that label .Still if you're the kind that likes to show you've got money then go ahead and fool yourself.Alistair


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

"I just don't get it reminds me somewhat of the emperors new clothes when people buy festool.
A just gotta have that label .Still if you're the kind that likes to show you've got money then go ahead and fool yourself.Alistair"

I dunno. That's not quite the impression I get.

I tend to believe-not through ANY first-hand experience, mind you-that Festool is about 40-50% better than the next best, and costs about 2-3 times more.

So … while it may not hit everybody's sweet spot, on the VALUE curve … even my horribly cynical and rather snobby brother … when drunk enough … says it's better ;-)


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Neil it like having a Biro that costs 10 cents and a mont blanc pen that cost ten thousand dollars.They both write don't they? We just have to ask is the mont blanc so much better than the birbviously it's better but is the margin justifiable I don't think so sorry my Brother. They are just tools at the end of the day.
If a Festool was able to have the timber thrown in one end and have chippendale furniture come out the other in a few minutes then yes it would be cheap at half the price .
just as the purpose of a pen is to write Having a Mont Blanc pen won't make you write like Shakespeare sonnets . the skill is with the operator.MY 4 cents now LOL Alistair


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Bob, no horses were hurt or injured in the making of my coffee cup (says right on the bottom beside LIMITED EDITION and Made in Germany).

Scotsman, wow, thanks for throwing on the cold water. You were hoping for some Festool bashing?
I am not trying to fool anyone, the horse clearly has no clothes…


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Don't be a crab now Alistair.
You know darn well if they were selling Festool at Dewalt or B&D prices you'd be right in the front of the line. <g>
In my profession I have always used the best and regretted it not.
If your just pooping around in your garage making "toaster trivets" then I suppose you wont even wear out the cheapest ones.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I guess that's the thing, though, Alistair: value vs. which one's better.

If somebody was GIVING ME the tool, I'd ask for "Festool, please!" (or a DuPont or a Waterman or a Mont Blanc pen, for that matter !).

For MY money, though ? I doubt I'll ever buy into the green. I just … don't have the green to do it ;-)

I think *Bob #2* said it pretty darned well. I buy Craftsman for hand tools. If I had the money, though, or … they were a gift, or … they were the same price … I'd have a BIG ol' rack of Snap-on stuff !


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm almost afraid to comment but I am a fan of some (not all) of the festool products. In my opinion some (not all) are worth their price - especially if you can get them used at a reasonable price.


----------



## TimSelf (Sep 20, 2010)

NBeener, Since you mentioned hand tools, I can relate. I personally cannot afford Festool, but have a tool box full of Snap-on. I guess when we put it in the right perspective, how we make our bread and butter money, it's more justified. Even though I still think it's overpriced.


----------



## ChrisForthofer (Jan 1, 2010)

I'd love a Powermatic table saw, but my budget only allows for a Grizzly. I'd love to drive a Porche but I can only afford a Subaru. If I could afford the more expensive items I would get them. I am not under any illusion that the Porche will make me drive like Mario Andretti or the Powermatic make me a master like Darrell Peart. I dont begrudge anyone the tools or anything they can afford, especially if its a item they use in their trade. My 2 cents.


----------



## cathyb (Jul 8, 2009)

I have to agree with Rich. I bought their random orbital sander, but still prefer my Makita. I use the Festool once every other month for about 5 minutes. Hey, I've got I used one if anyone wants to actually buy the dang thing!
I also have their plunge router. It works well. Sometimes the hype for a tool is just that. If you already have a tool that does the job, what's the problem? Just a thought…......


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Cathy, in defense of quality tools in general, it has been my experience that better built tools simply out last the entry level stuff by a wide margin.
That does not necessarily translate into superior working characteristics although that is often a benefit as well.
I bought, for instance, a Hilti multi concete drill years ago and after driving countless 1/2" to 1-1/2" holes through all sorts of concrete is still runs like new. ( paid about $700.00 for it when comparable ones were $200.00)
I purchase a reciprocating sander/drill/ saw combo from another German manufacturer (Fein) for over $300.00 10 year ago and it still runs like a new tool. I understand the Chinese have knocked it off for around $40.00 and I will wait to see the feedback on their offering after a couple of years.
So if you are puttering around in your hobby shop you may not need the durability of a quality tool but if you are a pro it is expected of you. 
Now, would you go to a surgeon that buys all his tools from Harbor fieight?
( just kidding but you get my point?)


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

So, in keeping with the Festool tradition, is that a $200 mug?


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I wish that was all it cost…but what am I going to do, live forever?

I treated myself when I sold some horses (and they weren't cheap either, but I don't have to feed the tools as much).


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I agree that Festool prices are hard to swallow….but I broke down and bought one - and now I have several of their tools. Their tools are definitely high quality…they work and work well….

They are budget busters for sure…..Even at their enormous prices, I still would recommend saving for a Festool rather then springing for one of those cheap, poor quality imports….in the long run you will save yourself money, time and frustration.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I think it is easy to say Festool or Fein is great quality and it is true.

I think that Bob's comment is accurate but misses a broader point.
I dont compare Fein to Harbor Freight. Nor will anyone try to say that their "Chicago Electric" Sander is equal to the Festool.

However like politics the battle is in the middle. I have a Makita, Bosch and PC 5 inch ROS, and would rank their performance as written 1, 2, 3. Perhaps the Festool would be the New Number 1 - but is someone is a one man shop, using more than a pure hobbyist but not a full time cabinet shop…how will the Festool REALLY outperform the Makita, for the price gap. My newest is the Bosch and it is 6 years old now. Sanders typically are not long lived tools, how much longer will the Festool last?

The other point is your use. I use my Compound miter saw for rough work in general - and breaking down stock to approximate length before "4 squaring" it. FOR MY USE, the KAPEX is a waste of money. 1300 for a 10 inch cut off saw that has a 'little' less blade run-out than my Bosch 12 inch? Kind of like having Electronic Stability Control on a Lawn Tractor.

Other of their tools like the Domino are unique and actually on my wish list for Santa this year!


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Given my 12" Dewalt CMS is now close to 15 years old properly tuned and with a Freud blade and all of my equipment being Delta and tuned the same I just can't ever justify buying a tool that makes a claim of accuracy out of the box and will make a non skilled wood worker a master craftsman through one of their tools


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

BoiseJoe, that same mug is $39.95 in Canada, now that our dollar is just about par it doesn't make sense…

I know there is a lot of talk about the high prices, but the dealers have some room to deal with you when you buy more than one tool at the same time, "package pricing".

If that helps anyone…


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

That horse better start hauling more than just pennies.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Steve, that's usually all that's left in my pocket after a visit to the tool stores…


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

While we are on the discussion of what good quality brings to the trades, take a peak at this:


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Bob great looking vidoclip
but once again what is the price on theese blades
and is the Miulwakie a cheapblade

Dennis


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm all for buying the best tool you can afford. Quality = safety in my experience. Properly maintained, they will last longer than the buyer.

Cry once and move on.


----------



## PBthecat (Jan 18, 2010)

Nah, that's a look of envy…


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Maybe I'm wrong But I did say they make good tools no argument just wonder wether they warrant such a drift to the high ground in the price category.Alistair oh and if I was offered one for the price of black and decker I would take one.I have mainly dewalt and makita thats expensive and quality enough for me no b,and d's, here.Alistair


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Dennis, lenox blades run about $5.00 each in packs of 5.
Judging by the durability of 128:5 I would expect 25 fewer blade changes at ~$40.00 an hour.(trades wages)

I fould imilar savings switching to S
Zip cut Abrasive discs.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Dennis: the milwaukie ice bldes run abot 17.95 for a 5 pak.
Looks like Lennox smoked Milwaukie on this one.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s Bob 
and I say if that vidio isn´t a comerciel and real study work 
45 for the lennox wuold stiill be cheap
but I agree with what you say, and one adwice thow buy both a full box and a smokedetecteralarm
and a set of diver mask with oxygen tanks for the hole fammelie becourse when the rest of the 
handworking people finds out
it will not bee plesent when the sun disapear behind smock near stores where they sell them….LOL

Dennis


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Dennis if you have ever done any demolition work things like this make taking out a 20 meter wall a one-two hour job!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

yah but only in small DIY scall for myself or good freinds

so if its in concrete or bricks I normely use two 9inch grinders one with diamantblade and one with an ironcutter in

and only if it comes to old windows I use a resipro saw for the nails that holds the widows to the bricwall
new widows usely can be scewed out

but I will see if we can get the Lennox or a simular thing here in Denmark

Dennis


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Bob, that's a great video! Thanks!

I have had a Lennox carbide tipped bandsaw blade on my General 15" for about 10 years now, that thing does not wear down. I will definitely check out their other blades.

I talked to KMS Tools (Edmonton) last week and they carry Lenox now. They are also expanding and moving to a much larger space (111 ave and 145 Street) next month, and their prices are much better than the other stores around town.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

jusfine, I used the line about the tools not eating just a few days ago. I made a comment about the expensive horses, and much out of character, she commented on the cost of my tools. My immediate comeback was they don't eat after turning off the switch. Of course, I didn't mention the blades and bits that have to be replaced. 
My loving wife has asked on a couple of occasions, what did we just spend or what did that cost? "You don't want to know" has satisfied her up to now. She really is great when it comes to my tools. Granted they are not Festool but I follow the rule, when it comes to tools and firearms, you get what you pay for.
Thanks for letting me ramble on.
BTKS


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I've stopped in at KMS a few weeks ago and find they have quite few things I like in their inventory.
I'm happy they found new space as that one is very tight.
The prices are very fair too and you pont out.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Hey BTKS, I think they all eat, but it is definitely a lot less to feed the tools than what it costs to feed a horse in our -30 to -40 degree winters. 

Sounds like the wife may need to have something nice built for her to appreciate the value of your tool collection.

Bob, I think they are increasing their inventory to have stock for the new space, they will be having their own "tool show" with demos and dealers once they open. I will let you know if I find out exactly when it is.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

a crow asked a bull how to get to the top of the tree

the bull said it was easy and to eat its manure

the crow ate the bulls manure everyday and eventually flew to the top of the tree

a farmer came out and saw the crow at the top of the tree and shot it

bull******************** might get you to the top of the tree

Festool keeps you there


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Good deal Randy. Maybe we can hook up there and grab a coffee or lunch?


----------



## Michael121 (Jun 30, 2008)

I bought a remanufactured hammer drill at Big Lots for 12 dollars it is now 5 years old and still works.

The parts are well made the motors are better on the top of the line like Festool and Fein…but for 3 times the price I can buy 3 cheaper tools and use them up. If they die I don't fell as put out for not spending a lot. If I had a Festool and it crashed costs more to fix. Just like the cars. A BMW costs more to buy more to fix and still can be outlasted by a ford.

The majority of millionaires buy Ford F150's and Toyota Camery's. It is the guy making 50k or so that buys the 50k car and never has any extra money.

Warren buffet still drives a beater car and lives in a tiny house. Some people are nto impressed.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Absolutely, Bob! Most of their stock is relocating on the 15th of Oct, and the Grand Opening is on the 28th.

I will email you when it gets closer to the opening, see you there!

Lunch sounds good, I don't care who pays, as long as we get to eat.

Mike, I guess I'll have to switch to Ford or Toyota… 

Did I read your last comment wrong, why are people not impressed with Warren living in a tiny house?


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Great Randy! I'll bring a pie! ;-)


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Fun stuff gave me a chuckle


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Thanks Jim, that's why I posted it!


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I just saw this *written by Mot* while searching outfeed tables for table saws… had to smile, *it IS an illness*...

Festool Purchase Disorder (FPD), is a devastating illness that can result in considerable social and economic disability for both afflicted patients and their family members. FPD is usually treated with a combination of specific behavioral therapies, called exposure and response prevention, and medications. It is important to note that many psychoactive medications are not likely to help FPD symptoms. That a number of partially-effective drugs have now been carefully evaluated. The treatment, for most FPD patients should involve the combination of behavior therapy with medications. Limiting afflicted patients to FOG Forums has proved ineffective and proper budgeting and sacrifice in order to provide a acceptable levels of complimentary purchases appears to keep FPO at manageable level.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

a drug 4 sure

addictive 4 sure


----------

